# Todays posts gone



## djb1971 (20 Aug 2009)

When using computers that I can't log onto CC with, I always use the todays posts but it's disappeared 

Can we have it back so I can see whats happening when I'm at work


----------



## Shaun (20 Aug 2009)

Should be fixed now.

Let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## djb1971 (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks Shaun 

I can sneak on and keep up at work without being found out now


----------

